# The jungle drums must be working



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just had a lovely surprise.. I went to collect a new marble table top that I had paid a deposit on two month ago..not going into all the details but they owned me money from two years ago and had a credit note for..... but I still had a substantial amount to pay... Well I got the table top without paying any money plus I received 1000LE back!!!! going to the small truck man to get it delivered is another story and I don't want to ruin this good for Egypt story.
The manager said that it was his pleasure to give this to me as I am a very good customer and he is sorry for the problems I have had in the past.... this is how business should be done... I will not shop around now... this is where I will go for marble from now on, lol or was it all the other businesses have a hotline and they phone each other and say omg you have her in your place... don't mess with her its not worth it.
The place was immaculate in fact I couldn't get over how clean it was and even more so because it's a marble factory and has so much dust generated each day.
I have just emailed the factory to tell them how satisfied I am with them

Maiden


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just had a lovely surprise.. I went to collect a new marble table top that I had paid a deposit on two month ago..not going into all the details but they owned me money from two years ago and had a credit note for..... but I still had a substantial amount to pay... Well I got the table top without paying any money plus I received 1000LE back!!!! going to the small truck man to get it delivered is another story and I don't want to ruin this good for Egypt story.
> The manager said that it was his pleasure to give this to me as I am a very good customer and he is sorry for the problems I have had in the past.... this is how business should be done... I will not shop around now... this is where I will go for marble from now on, lol or was it all the other businesses have a hotline and they phone each other and say omg you have her in your place... don't mess with her its not worth it.
> The place was immaculate in fact I couldn't get over how clean it was and even more so because it's a marble factory and has so much dust generated each day.
> I have just emailed the factory to tell them how satisfied I am with them
> ...


And the result is other people will use them too. Congratulations.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just had a lovely surprise.. I went to collect a new marble table top that I had paid a deposit on two month ago..not going into all the details but they owned me money from two years ago and had a credit note for..... but I still had a substantial amount to pay... Well I got the table top without paying any money plus I received 1000LE back!!!! going to the small truck man to get it delivered is another story and I don't want to ruin this good for Egypt story.
> The manager said that it was his pleasure to give this to me as I am a very good customer and he is sorry for the problems I have had in the past.... this is how business should be done... I will not shop around now... this is where I will go for marble from now on, lol or was it all the other businesses have a hotline and they phone each other and say omg you have her in your place... don't mess with her its not worth it.
> The place was immaculate in fact I couldn't get over how clean it was and even more so because it's a marble factory and has so much dust generated each day.
> I have just emailed the factory to tell them how satisfied I am with them
> ...



Hi there,

Glad you were lucky enough to meet someone who's willing to EARN the money, not just take it 

About the small truck to get it delivered thing, I got a suggestion, not sure if it will work or not, but those people you've mentioned do sound professionals, so they probably do have their own trucks and drivers, if not, they can recommend you trusted ones, so do ask for their advice/help, I'm sure they wouldn't mind that.

Good luck


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Marble delivered... and 10 minutes early ... 
I take everything I ever said about Cairo back... yeah right! lol


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Marble delivered... and 10 minutes early ...
> I take everything I ever said about Cairo back... yeah right! lol


Congrats 

Wouldn't take my words back though 

Would just say that I won a battle, still got a longggggg war to fight


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Congrats
> 
> Wouldn't take my words back though
> 
> Would just say that I won a battle, still got a longggggg war to fight




It was tongue in cheek guy.. hence the yeah right lol


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> It was tongue in cheek guy.. hence the yeah right lol


Saudis cut tongues off too, not just hands (May be for situations like this one ) but I still got mine


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice - so what's the place called?

Tip for Alexandrians: You should not buy marble in Alex because it is high-way robbery in terms of prices. Marble/Granite in Alex costs 100% more than Cairo. It is far far far cheaper to buy from Cairo and pay for transportation into Alex.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> why has everyone who has every lifted a screwdriver called engineer
> 
> Maiden



Just thought I should correct you since you asked, you don't need to use the word "screwdriver" in your question 

For some reason, any person that got a job that's not confirmed for others gets the "engineer" description  For example, each and every taxi driver I been with was/is an engineer, the guy who collects electricity bills is one too, etc

That makes everyone who is not an engineer happy to know that they look like ones, and engineers wouldn't mind being called engineers.

P.s. Don't try to ask if someone is an engineer or not, they will be offended if they're not


----------

